# Pregnant goat laying down a lot more I. The last week



## Malred2003 (Apr 18, 2017)

Why is my alpine goat starting to lay down a whole lot more she will get up but not like she use to we have only had her about a month and she was pregnant when I got her


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Sometimes does will lay down more often close to kidding because of the extra weight and such... Of course I wouldn't just write it off as extra weight until you check to make sure she isn't sick or anything.
Is she eating well? What's her temperature? How is her worm load, (how pale are her eyelids, has she had a fecal done recently)?
[Can't think of more things to check at the moment.. Anyone else?)

I would say to make sure she gets exercise everyday, and doesn't lay around all day. Goats that exercise are more likely to have a healthy birth.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

If she's still pregnant, you should probably check her urine for ketones. Just get some strips for people from the pharmacy. Make sure she's getting enough to eat and plenty of water. Let us know what you find out.


----------

